# “Slow Spokes DFW” September Cruiser Bicycle Ride



## Fattirefan (Sep 18, 2014)

“Slow Spokes DFW” September Cruiser Bicycle Ride

Saturday, September 27, 2014, 9:30 AM

White Rock Lake, Dallas, TX

The “Slow Spokes DFW” cruiser bicycle club invites all fans of cruiser style bicycles (beach cruisers, vintage balloon tires, muscle bikes, BMX, rat rod bikes, kustom bikes, comfort bikes, etc.) to join them for a cruiser bike ride on Saturday, September 27, 2014 at 9:30 AM.  We will be riding Dallas’ most popular trail, a 9.3 mile loop around White Rock Lake.

Let’s meet at Dallas’ historic Bath House Cultural Center.  The Bath House is located at 521 E. Lawther Drive, Dallas TX 75218 (on the eastern shore of White Rock Lake at the end of Northcliff Drive).  Access the Bath House from Northcliff Drive off of Buckner Blvd.

Following the ride, the suggested pit stop is the “Dallas Cardboard Regatta” at 12:00 Noon, hosted by the Dallas Fraternal Order of Eagles (“F.O.E.”).  It is a charity event benefiting Spokes for Folks (refurbishing bicycles for people in need) and the Vogel Alcove (childcare for homeless families).

The Dallas Cardboard Regatta is an engineering challenge where teams design, construct, and race cardboard vessels across the treacherous waters of the F.O.E. swimming pool.  You are invited to watch the spectacle as nothing but a thin layer of cardboard will separate those brave sailors from a watery demise.

In addition to the boat race, there will be RAFFEL prizes, FOOD available for purchase, and the F.O.E. bar will be open for all of your BEVERAGE needs.  SWIMMING will be allowed at no extra charge after the race is complete.  A $5 donation is recommended at the door.

The F.O.E Pool is located at 8500 Arturo Drive, Dallas, TX 75228.  It is only 4.5 miles from White Rock Lake.


----------



## jerrykr (Oct 9, 2014)

Finished up the Sept. Ride video tonight.

https://vimeo.com/108535761


----------

